# augmenter le volume dans itunes?



## flappy (25 Mars 2008)

j'ai un ipod touch,j'ai téléchargé dans itunes des cd perso et j'ai fait la synchronisation dans mon ipod.Le volume de l'ipod est au maximum mais le son reste faible dans les écouteurs,où faut-il régler pour augmenter le volume?
MERCI de votre aide


----------



## eleonooore (25 Mars 2008)

Tu sélectionnes tes morceaux, tu fais Pomme (ou Cmd) + I, et tu peux augmenter le volume.


----------

